# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Очистка номенклатуры от неиспользуемых элементов

## lkovaleva52

Здравствуйте!
Необходима вот такая обработка http://infostart.ru/public/20766/  для 1С Бухгалтерия 77 ,она платная 100 р., но на сайте нужно положить 1000 р. что бы скачать,а нужна она мне один раз. Может есть у кого-нибудь, поделитесь?

----------


## Agnesster

Здравствуйте, могу скинуть на почту.

----------

lkovaleva52 (13.02.2014)

----------


## JanBaklajan

> Здравствуйте!
> Необходима вот такая обработка http://infostart.ru/public/20766/  для 1С Бухгалтерия 77 ,она платная 100 р., но на сайте нужно положить 1000 р. что бы скачать,а нужна она мне один раз. Может есть у кого-нибудь, поделитесь?


Здравствуйте я так понял что Вам  Agnesster скидывал эту обработку.Не поделитесь если еще не затерялась.

----------


## lkovaleva52

Здравствуйте! Я нашла ее, но сама, кажется,  я ею так и не воспользовалась. Пишите  почту, я вам сброшу ее.

----------

JanBaklajan (17.07.2018)

----------


## JanBaklajan

> Здравствуйте! Я нашла ее, но сама, кажется,  я ею так и не воспользовалась. Пишите  почту, я вам сброшу ее.


ksguser@rambler.ru

----------

